# All I know is......



## Bonzi

My 401k is making me bookoo bucks and CD rates are climbing. No complaints...


----------



## Mr Natural

And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.


----------



## brummelben

Bonzi said:


> My 401k is making me bookoo bucks and CD rates are climbing. No complaints...


We can all give a big shout out to former President Obama for that.


----------



## Norman

Mr Clean said:


> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.



Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.


----------



## brummelben

Mr Clean said:


> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.


We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.


----------



## brummelben

Norman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default to interpreting "Make America Great" to "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
Click to expand...

Just what "perks" do the elderly get at the expense of the young?


----------



## pwjohn

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
Click to expand...


For the most part that's a burden the rich are gonna have to shoulder.


----------



## Mr Natural

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
Click to expand...



Get them from somewhere or someone else.


----------



## brummelben

Mr Clean said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get them from somewhere or someone else.
Click to expand...

Were all in this together, its the only way to reduce our debt


----------



## Bonzi

Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so


----------



## brummelben

Bonzi said:


> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so


Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.


----------



## pwjohn

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get them from somewhere or someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were all in this together, its the only way to reduce our debt
Click to expand...


Not with repubs in charge. Reducing the debt that is. They can't do it.


----------



## Bonzi

brummelben said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## brummelben

pwjohn said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get them from somewhere or someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were all in this together, its the only way to reduce our debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not with repubs in charge. Reducing the debt that is. They can't do it.
Click to expand...

Didn't they promise us?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Mr Clean said:


> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.




the consensus is 

that leftists love taxes 

oh yeah i forgot 

they only love 

 taxes on "other people "


----------



## Bonzi

pwjohn said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get them from somewhere or someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were all in this together, its the only way to reduce our debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not with repubs in charge. Reducing the debt that is. They can't do it.
Click to expand...

No one seems to be able to do it or...cares enough to do it. I do believe the largest increase in the national debt occurred during the last 8 years


----------



## brummelben

Bonzi said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

They are about the most inefficient part of our government. The answer is always to just give them more money


----------



## brummelben

jon_berzerk said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the consensus is
> 
> that leftists love taxes
> 
> oh yeah i forgot
> 
> they only love
> 
> taxes on "other people "
Click to expand...

How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?


----------



## jon_berzerk

brummelben said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the consensus is
> 
> that leftists love taxes
> 
> oh yeah i forgot
> 
> they only love
> 
> taxes on "other people "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
Click to expand...

quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe


----------



## iceberg

Norman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
Click to expand...

like?

i mean its not like many young are cool with living in their elderly parents basement…


----------



## brummelben

jon_berzerk said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the consensus is
> 
> that leftists love taxes
> 
> oh yeah i forgot
> 
> they only love
> 
> taxes on "other people "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
Click to expand...

That will only begin to ballance our budget, and won't reduce the national debt


----------



## Norman

iceberg said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like?
Click to expand...


Like social security, medicare, medicaid, state pensions etc.


----------



## iceberg

Norman said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like social security, medicare, medicaid, state pensions etc.
Click to expand...

ss is their own money.

insurance all use

earned as job benefit.

next?


----------



## brummelben

Norman said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like social security, medicare, medicaid, state pensions etc.
Click to expand...

All are paid for through decades of work and deductions


----------



## jon_berzerk

brummelben said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the consensus is
> 
> that leftists love taxes
> 
> oh yeah i forgot
> 
> they only love
> 
> taxes on "other people "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will only begin to ballance our budget, and won't reduce the national debt
Click to expand...



like i also said if you want to be a fair socialist 

everyone gets taxed not just the other guy dildo breath


----------



## brummelben

jon_berzerk said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the consensus is
> 
> that leftists love taxes
> 
> oh yeah i forgot
> 
> they only love
> 
> taxes on "other people "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will only begin to ballance our budget, and won't reduce the national debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like i also said if you want to be a fair socialist
> 
> everyone gets taxed not just the other guy dildo breath
Click to expand...

Why tax the poor, they have no money to start with.


----------



## Norman

iceberg said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like social security, medicare, medicaid, state pensions etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ss is their own money.
> 
> insurance all use
> 
> earned as job benefit.
> 
> next?
Click to expand...


Sure, and the earth is also flat. SS is 100% paid by the young, and so are mostly these other programs.

There is not going to be a next.


----------



## iceberg

Norman said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like social security, medicare, medicaid, state pensions etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ss is their own money.
> 
> insurance all use
> 
> earned as job benefit.
> 
> next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, and the earth is also flat. SS is 100% paid by the young.
Click to expand...

ok bye bye.


----------



## AVG-JOE

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
Click to expand...


The answer isn't higher taxes any more than the answer is tax cuts -

The answer remains:  Fair and simple tax codes, public budgets that are balanced by law and transparency in public spending.  Then, build an economy that your kids can drive to the stars.

Still not rocket science, y'all.  ​


----------



## brummelben

AVG-JOE said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer isn't higher taxes any more than the answer is tax cuts -
> 
> The answer remains:  Fair and simple tax codes, public budgets that are balanced by law and transparency in public spending.  Then, build an economy that your kids can drive to the stars.
> 
> Still not rocket science, y'all.  ​
Click to expand...

None of that will do much to reduce our deficit


----------



## jon_berzerk

brummelben said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the consensus is
> 
> that leftists love taxes
> 
> oh yeah i forgot
> 
> they only love
> 
> taxes on "other people "
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will only begin to ballance our budget, and won't reduce the national debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like i also said if you want to be a fair socialist
> 
> everyone gets taxed not just the other guy dildo breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why tax the poor, they have no money to start with.
Click to expand...



who says they are poor 

btw socialism is a shared responsibility


----------



## brummelben

jon_berzerk said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will only begin to ballance our budget, and won't reduce the national debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like i also said if you want to be a fair socialist
> 
> everyone gets taxed not just the other guy dildo breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why tax the poor, they have no money to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who says they are poor
> 
> btw socialism is a shared responsibility
Click to expand...

What does poor and socialism have to do with one another?


----------



## jon_berzerk

brummelben said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> That will only begin to ballance our budget, and won't reduce the national debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like i also said if you want to be a fair socialist
> 
> everyone gets taxed not just the other guy dildo breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why tax the poor, they have no money to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who says they are poor
> 
> btw socialism is a shared responsibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does poor and socialism have to do with one another?
Click to expand...


other then the obvious which is a different topic

your stupid comment had nothing to do with my post shit for brains


----------



## brummelben

jon_berzerk said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will only begin to ballance our budget, and won't reduce the national debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i also said if you want to be a fair socialist
> 
> everyone gets taxed not just the other guy dildo breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why tax the poor, they have no money to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who says they are poor
> 
> btw socialism is a shared responsibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does poor and socialism have to do with one another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other then the obvious which is a different topic
> 
> your stupid comment had nothing to do with my post shit for brains
Click to expand...

My honey bunch is a bit testy this morning. Was business slow last night?


----------



## Penelope

That is the job of the young in a country , to take care of the aged.  Children become parents to their parents if need be.
Most understand this natural law.


----------



## jon_berzerk

brummelben said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i also said if you want to be a fair socialist
> 
> everyone gets taxed not just the other guy dildo breath
> 
> 
> 
> Why tax the poor, they have no money to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who says they are poor
> 
> btw socialism is a shared responsibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does poor and socialism have to do with one another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other then the obvious which is a different topic
> 
> your stupid comment had nothing to do with my post shit for brains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My honey bunch is a bit testy this morning. Was business slow last night?
Click to expand...


im not testy at all i simply dont give a shit about low life dumb fucks like you


----------



## brummelben

jon_berzerk said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why tax the poor, they have no money to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who says they are poor
> 
> btw socialism is a shared responsibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does poor and socialism have to do with one another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other then the obvious which is a different topic
> 
> your stupid comment had nothing to do with my post shit for brains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My honey bunch is a bit testy this morning. Was business slow last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not testy at all i simply dont give a shit about low life dumb fucks like you
Click to expand...

Tough night last night? receipts were down?


----------



## jon_berzerk

brummelben said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> who says they are poor
> 
> btw socialism is a shared responsibility
> 
> 
> 
> What does poor and socialism have to do with one another?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other then the obvious which is a different topic
> 
> your stupid comment had nothing to do with my post shit for brains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My honey bunch is a bit testy this morning. Was business slow last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not testy at all i simply dont give a shit about low life dumb fucks like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough night last night? receipts were down?
Click to expand...



oh poor little lonesome snowflake 

always seeking attention 

--LOL


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Norman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
Click to expand...


You couldn't be more wrong.

While you vote to give the wealthy a free ride, the working class pay taxes twice on the same money.

Once when we earn it and again when we use it.

No, the elderly are not "getting plenty".  Except for the free loader in the Oval Office who bragged about not paying taxes.

I wish you morons would educate yourselves. Just once, I'd like to see you know what you're talking about.



Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Norman

Luddly Neddite said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> As it is now, we pay taxes twice on the same money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Once for the wage and once for the investment appreciation. Just like everyone else. But of course, that's not enough. On top of all the benefits that enslave the young, you need... MORE!


----------



## tycho1572

The left can cry and whine all they want. It's not going to stop President Trump from making this country great again!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Penelope said:


> That is the job of the young in a country , to take care of the aged.  Children become parents to their parents if need be.
> Most understand this natural law.




I do believe that's the natural order but some cultures don't value their elders. I want very impressed by the way Mexicans and Native Americans revere and take of the elders. Family is sacred to them.

Amazingly, RWs are very critical of ACA allowing families bring allowed to stick together and keep their kids on the family insurance until age 26. 

I know of adult children saving money by paying for their parent's healthcare but RWNJs are against anything that helps American families. The hatred the rabid right has for their country and even their families - it's beyond understanding.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Norman said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> As it is now, we pay taxes twice on the same money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once for the wage and once for the investment appreciation. Just like everyone else. But of course, that's not enough. On top of all the benefits that enslave the young, you need... MORE!
Click to expand...


RWNJs don't invest so they don't have to pay tax twice. If you did, I can guarantee you wouldn't "appreciate" it.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mr Natural

tycho1572 said:


> The left can cry and whine all they want. It's not going to stop President Trump from making this country great again!



"Great again" Implies it was once great.

When was that and why was it?


----------



## Norman

Luddly Neddite said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> As it is now, we pay taxes twice on the same money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once for the wage and once for the investment appreciation. Just like everyone else. But of course, that's not enough. On top of all the benefits that enslave the young, you need... MORE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RWNJs don't invest so they don't have to pay tax twice. If you did, I can guarantee you wouldn't "appreciate" it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


This guy just keeps piling up absurdities on top of absurdities. Surely he can't himself swallow the turds he is swinging.

There is no paying taxes twice... unless you are talking about estate taxes or inheritance taxes. You organized the youth slave system so that the only thing that is left from the boomers are the taxes when they are gone. No limit to the greed.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mr Clean said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left can cry and whine all they want. It's not going to stop President Trump from making this country great again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Great again" Implies it was once great.
> 
> When was that and why was it?
Click to expand...


It's great now and it's because people work to make it so.

If RWs worked to make the US what makes it great, they would never have fallen for a lying orange charlatan. They wouldn't say working class should pay taxes twice while applauding crooked trump for jot paying taxes at all.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## tycho1572

Mr Clean said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left can cry and whine all they want. It's not going to stop President Trump from making this country great again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Great again" Implies it was once great.
> 
> When was that and why was it?
Click to expand...

How old are you?


----------



## Markle

brummelben said:


> Just what "perks" do the elderly get at the expense of the young?



Medicare paid for by the young.


----------



## Markle

pwjohn said:


> For the most part that's a burden the rich are gonna have to shoulder.



There are not enough "rich", nor are they rich enough to pay for all the freebies you demand.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Bonzi said:


> My 401k is making me bookoo bucks and CD rates are climbing. No complaints...




Our investments took a huge hit with the Bush crash. If not for Obama, we would not have retired. Thanks to him, we made it back plus much more.

Having said that, I don't believe trump and the Rs can do enough damage that we'd be in trouble. I hope That's true for us all.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Markle

brummelben said:


> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.



The same can be said about welfare, Social Security, and every other government program.


----------



## BluesLegend

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
Click to expand...


Go ahead lib, lead by example voluntarily make a contribution to the Federal government you can do that each tax year.


----------



## brummelben

BluesLegend said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead lib, lead by example voluntarily make a contribution to the Federal government you can do that each tax year.
Click to expand...

Gonna join me shytestain?


----------



## Markle

brummelben said:


> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?



Reduce taxes in order to increase the revenues with increased business comes an increase in our GDP and puts more people bak to work.


----------



## brummelben

Markle said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reduce taxes in order to increase the revenues with increased business comes an increase in our GDP and puts more people bak to work.
Click to expand...

Its all about Trump these days, Hillary is but a diversion for your kind to change the subject. But you won't


----------



## Markle

brummelben said:


> That will only begin to ballance our budget, and won't reduce the national debt



A journey of a million miles begins with a single step?  No?


----------



## JoeMoma

brummelben said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.
Click to expand...

Is it wise to have a transparent defense department?


----------



## BluesLegend

brummelben said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead lib, lead by example voluntarily make a contribution to the Federal government you can do that each tax year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna join me shytestain?
Click to expand...


We all knew you wouldn't, you libwits are all for higher taxes so long as you are not the one paying them.


----------



## brummelben

JoeMoma said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it wise to have a transparent defense department?
Click to expand...

In term of expenditures, yes


----------



## Markle

brummelben said:


> Why tax the poor, they have no money to start with.



They have income, why should they be exempt from helping support our great nation?

Forty-seven percent pay no income tax.  That should be reduced to the 14% who live below the poverty level.


----------



## brummelben

BluesLegend said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead lib, lead by example voluntarily make a contribution to the Federal government you can do that each tax year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna join me shytestain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all knew you wouldn't, you libwits are all for higher taxes so long as you are not the one paying them.
Click to expand...

Better to tax than run up the debt as Republicans prefer to do


----------



## BluesLegend

brummelben said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead lib, lead by example voluntarily make a contribution to the Federal government you can do that each tax year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna join me shytestain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all knew you wouldn't, you libwits are all for higher taxes so long as you are not the one paying them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to tax than run up the debt as Republicans prefer to do
Click to expand...


Why don't the moochers get a job and pay their fair share.


----------



## Markle

jon_berzerk said:


> who says they are poor
> 
> btw socialism is a shared responsibility



No, Socialism is shared misery.


----------



## Markle

Luddly Neddite said:


> Amazingly, RWs are very critical of ACA allowing families bring allowed to stick together and keep their kids on the family insurance until age 26.



Always amusing the way Progressives define words by what they need the word to mean instead of the actual meaning.

For instance, they believe someone sixteen is a mature adult when it comes to voting.  At the same time, in order to keep a "child" on their parent's health insurance, 26 is still an immature child.  Go figure!


----------



## Markle

brummelben said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reduce taxes in order to increase the revenues with increased business comes an increase in our GDP and puts more people bak to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its all about Trump these days, Hillary is but a diversion for your kind to change the subject. But you won't
Click to expand...


Where did anyone mention Hillary Clinton above?  Except for you of course.


----------



## brummelben

Markle said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reduce taxes in order to increase the revenues with increased business comes an increase in our GDP and puts more people bak to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its all about Trump these days, Hillary is but a diversion for your kind to change the subject. But you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone mention Hillary Clinton above?  Except for you of course.
Click to expand...

read your post, asshole


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so



You're probably right about the unnecessary spending, but you don't think taxes really go to the government do you? They go through the government, but they go to us, and what we need.


----------



## Norman

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right about the unnecessary spending, but you don't think taxes really go to the government do you? They go through the government, but they go to us, and what we need.
Click to expand...


"Free shit is what we need."


----------



## Penelope

Markle said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said about welfare, Social Security, and every other government program.
Click to expand...


Obviously you are young and or do not work, SS is earned.


----------



## Norman

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said about welfare, Social Security, and every other government program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are young and or do not work, SS is earned.
Click to expand...


You must be old, stupid and senile, SS is not earned, it is taken from the young. Consuming the young...


----------



## BULLDOG

Norman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right about the unnecessary spending, but you don't think taxes really go to the government do you? They go through the government, but they go to us, and what we need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Free shit is what we need."
Click to expand...


It's what got Trump here he is. without all those grants, tax abatements, and other tax breaks, he would have had to pay his fair share, and he wouldn't have been able to hang on to all that inherited money through all his terrible business decisions.


----------



## Mr Natural

tycho1572 said:


> How old are you?



Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.

Is that what you consider "Great Again"?


----------



## tycho1572

Mr Clean said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
Click to expand...

I asked how old you are. lol


----------



## brummelben

Norman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said about welfare, Social Security, and every other government program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are young and or do not work, SS is earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be old, stupid and senile, SS is not earned, it is taken from the young. Consuming the young...
Click to expand...

I have paid into the S/S fund since leaving college. Of course it is earned


----------



## brummelben

Mr Clean said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
Click to expand...

So you remember tax brackets from 70 years ago, when you were a baby or child at best?


----------



## Mr Natural

tycho1572 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked how old you are. lol
Click to expand...




brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you remember tax brackets from 70 years ago, when you were a baby or child at best?
Click to expand...


The top tax bracket in 1960 was 91%.

You know, back in the day when America was Great.


----------



## nat4900

Bonzi said:


> No one seems to be able to do it or...cares enough to do it. I do believe the largest increase in the national debt occurred during the last 8 years




Not to interfere with YOUR ignorance and the 2 other nitwits who gave you "stars" for your imbecility.......the facts are

*Obama increased the debt by 67%* (given the unemployment rate of 700,000 per month, the 2 unpaid wars and Medicare Disadvantage, that is pretty darn good.)

Whereas, *our beloved GWB increased the debt by 101%*.......mostly with the trickle down tax scam.

To further help you nitwits..101 is BIGGER than 67. 
You're welcome


----------



## brummelben

Mr Clean said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked how old you are. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you remember tax brackets from 70 years ago, when you were a baby or child at best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top tax bracket in 1960 was 91%.
> 
> You know, back in the day when America was Great.
Click to expand...

We got along quite well with those tax brackets


----------



## Mr Natural

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked how old you are. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you remember tax brackets from 70 years ago, when you were a baby or child at best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top tax bracket in 1960 was 91%.
> 
> You know, back in the day when America was Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got along quite well with those tax brackets
Click to expand...


Yes, we did.


----------



## brummelben

Mr Clean said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked how old you are. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you remember tax brackets from 70 years ago, when you were a baby or child at best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top tax bracket in 1960 was 91%.
> 
> You know, back in the day when America was Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got along quite well with those tax brackets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we did.
Click to expand...

People reinvested in their businesses instead of taking big profits out.


----------



## tycho1572

Mr Clean said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked how old you are. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you remember tax brackets from 70 years ago, when you were a baby or child at best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top tax bracket in 1960 was 91%.
> 
> You know, back in the day when America was Great.
Click to expand...

You grew up in the days when men were men and ladies were ladies?


----------



## sartre play

Do any of you young people ever consider that if there was no SS that your elderly grandmother mother old aunt or uncle would be living in your house. or grandma would have been living with your parents so they could not afford to help you with college, childcare or money.


----------



## Mr Natural

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked how old you are. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to remember 90% tax brackets on the well off.
> 
> Is that what you consider "Great Again"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you remember tax brackets from 70 years ago, when you were a baby or child at best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top tax bracket in 1960 was 91%.
> 
> You know, back in the day when America was Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got along quite well with those tax brackets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People reinvested in their businesses instead of taking big profits out.
Click to expand...


And moms stayed at home to take care of the house and kids and, of course, dad after a hard days work.


----------



## sartre play

I had my dad, but thanks to SS & his other income we where able to keep him in the same style he was accustomed to.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

jon_berzerk said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the consensus is
> 
> that leftists love taxes
> 
> oh yeah i forgot
> 
> they only love
> 
> taxes on "other people "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
Click to expand...




RWs don't think to ask where the cheeto is getting the money for all the stuff he wants to buy. He's slashing taxes for himself and his 1% owners and raising the working class' taxes.

Do you really think that will be enough?

Did you forget he said he loves debt and would borrow more. He also said he loves war. Where's the money coming from?


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## jon_berzerk

Luddly Neddite said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the consensus is
> 
> that leftists love taxes
> 
> oh yeah i forgot
> 
> they only love
> 
> taxes on "other people "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWs don't think to ask where the cheeto is getting the money for all the stuff he wants to buy. He's slashing taxes for himself and his 1% owners and raising the working class' taxes.
> 
> Do you really think that will be enough?
> 
> Did you forget he said he loves debt and would borrow more. He also said he loves war. Where's the money coming from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

^^^obviously butt hurt^^^


----------



## Luddly Neddite

iceberg said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like social security, medicare, medicaid, state pensions etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ss is their own money.
> 
> insurance all use
> 
> earned as job benefit.
> 
> next?
Click to expand...


And medicare is paid for.

RWNJs - Theres a reason they're called "entitlements".

People are entitled to them.




Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Pete7469

brummelben said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 401k is making me bookoo bucks and CD rates are climbing. No complaints...
> 
> 
> 
> We can all give a big shout out to former President Obama for that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he stagnated the economy for 8 years so once he was gone it went off on it's own.


----------



## Pete7469

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
Click to expand...


Then write the fucking check yourself parasite.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

sartre play said:


> Do any of you young people ever consider that if there was no SS that your elderly grandmother mother old aunt or uncle would be living in your house. or grandma would have been living with your parents so they could not afford to help you with college, childcare or money.




The RWs want to end SS but it has done exactly as it was intended.

They won't tell the truth but most of them haven't saved or invested anything - unless it was done for them. 

That's what SS is and they'll be damn glad to have it when they want to retire.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Pete7469

brummelben said:


> Were all in this together, its the only way to reduce our debt



The debt your meat puppet faggot doubled after listening to you bed wetters squeal for 8 years during Bush's deficit spending?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pete7469 said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 401k is making me bookoo bucks and CD rates are climbing. No complaints...
> 
> 
> 
> We can all give a big shout out to former President Obama for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he stagnated the economy for 8 years so once he was gone it went off on it's own.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it was so much better when bush was losing us almost a million jobs every month. More than 40K factories closed thanks to him.

But it's all better now because the cheeto has created hundreds of thousands of jobs everywhere EXCEPT the US.

[emoji849]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pete7469 said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were all in this together, its the only way to reduce our debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The debt your meat puppet faggot doubled after listening to you bed wetters squeal for 8 years during Bush's deficit spending?
Click to expand...




And Obama cut the deficit by 2/3rds.

Go take a look at what your Agent Orange has already done.

[emoji521]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Pete7469

Luddly Neddite said:


> And Obama cut the deficit by 2/3rds.
> 
> Go take a look at what your Agent Orange has already done.
> 
> [emoji521]



I'm sure you're stupid enough to believe the shit you post.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

jon_berzerk said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to reduce our national debt, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWs don't think to ask where the cheeto is getting the money for all the stuff he wants to buy. He's slashing taxes for himself and his 1% owners and raising the working class' taxes.
> 
> Do you really think that will be enough?
> 
> Did you forget he said he loves debt and would borrow more. He also said he loves war. Where's the money coming from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^obviously butt hurt^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, I nailed it and you can't refute one word.
> 
> Typical coward.
> 
> Something else you can't deny - Repubs run up the debt by screeching CHARGE IT and then stick it on the next guy's tab. Like the shrub did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cry cry cry some more
> 
> --LOL Loser
Click to expand...



Face facts. Neither trumpery nor the Rs are looking out for the working schlub. If you're not already saving and investing every cent you can, get started now. Call names all you want but you know they'll screw you to the wall. 

You know what they say- If you want to live like a Republican, vote like a Democrat.

[emoji4]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## MarathonMike

brummelben said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, lots of unnecessary govt spending and you want to give them more? I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> Billions upon billions could be saved by making the defense department more efficient and more transparent.
Click to expand...

Entitlements are by far the biggest expenditure. I agree the DoD is inefficient but so is every government department and agency. That is the nature of government when you hand over money without oversight.


----------



## MarathonMike

And by 'oversight' I mean a free and independent press that would be a watchdog for the American People instead of a mouthpiece and attack wing of the Democratic Party.


----------



## sartre play

Oversight, that's the missing piece of the puzzle. remember if we are busy calling each other names lapping up all the negatives Our side throws out we don't tend to notice when our plutocracy driven nation picks our pocket.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Luddly Neddite said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> quit spending like drunkin sailors asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWs don't think to ask where the cheeto is getting the money for all the stuff he wants to buy. He's slashing taxes for himself and his 1% owners and raising the working class' taxes.
> 
> Do you really think that will be enough?
> 
> Did you forget he said he loves debt and would borrow more. He also said he loves war. Where's the money coming from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^obviously butt hurt^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, I nailed it and you can't refute one word.
> 
> Typical coward.
> 
> Something else you can't deny - Repubs run up the debt by screeching CHARGE IT and then stick it on the next guy's tab. Like the shrub did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cry cry cry some more
> 
> --LOL Loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Face facts. Neither trumpery nor the Rs are looking out for the working schlub. If you're not already saving and investing every cent you can, get started now. Call names all you want but you know they'll screw you to the wall.
> 
> You know what they say- If you want to live like a Republican, vote like a Democrat.
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



leftard facts are not facts


----------



## brummelben

Pete7469 said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were all in this together, its the only way to reduce our debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The debt your meat puppet faggot doubled after listening to you bed wetters squeal for 8 years during Bush's deficit spending?
Click to expand...

Republican congress, republican spending. Its as simple as that


----------



## Marion Morrison

brummelben said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
Click to expand...


Go suck some cheesy sweaty balls or something.


----------



## brummelben

Marion Morrison said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go suck some cheesy sweaty balls or something.
Click to expand...

I will let you suck me, sweetie. Hows that?


----------



## Marion Morrison

brummelben said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go suck some cheesy sweaty balls or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will let you suck me, sweetie. Hows that?
Click to expand...


That doesn't work for me, faggot. How about a swift kick in the balls with a steel-toed boot? When you bend over from the pain, the next ones in your face, or it could go vice-versa, IDGAF.

I kick you in the face, you fall to ground, then I kick you in the balls.

Take your pick.


----------



## brummelben

Marion Morrison said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go suck some cheesy sweaty balls or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will let you suck me, sweetie. Hows that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't work for me, faggot. How about a swift kick in the balls with a steel-toed boot? When you bend over from the pain, the next ones in your face, or it could go vice-versa, IDGAF.
> 
> I kick you in the face, you fall to ground, then I kick you in the balls.
> 
> Take your pick.
Click to expand...

Come and visit me, sweetie pie, and try.


----------



## Marion Morrison

brummelben said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go suck some cheesy sweaty balls or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will let you suck me, sweetie. Hows that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't work for me, faggot. How about a swift kick in the balls with a steel-toed boot? When you bend over from the pain, the next ones in your face, or it could go vice-versa, IDGAF.
> 
> I kick you in the face, you fall to ground, then I kick you in the balls.
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come and visit me, sweetie pie, and try.
Click to expand...


I'm not into faggotry.

I'm not soliciting faggotry, either.


----------



## brummelben

Marion Morrison said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go suck some cheesy sweaty balls or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will let you suck me, sweetie. Hows that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't work for me, faggot. How about a swift kick in the balls with a steel-toed boot? When you bend over from the pain, the next ones in your face, or it could go vice-versa, IDGAF.
> 
> I kick you in the face, you fall to ground, then I kick you in the balls.
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come and visit me, sweetie pie, and try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not into faggotry.
> 
> I'm not soliciting faggotry, either.
Click to expand...

I am here guy, just waiting for you. When can I expect a visit?


----------



## Marion Morrison

brummelben said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go suck some cheesy sweaty balls or something.
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you suck me, sweetie. Hows that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't work for me, faggot. How about a swift kick in the balls with a steel-toed boot? When you bend over from the pain, the next ones in your face, or it could go vice-versa, IDGAF.
> 
> I kick you in the face, you fall to ground, then I kick you in the balls.
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come and visit me, sweetie pie, and try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not into faggotry.
> 
> I'm not soliciting faggotry, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am here guy, just waiting for you. When can I expect a visit?
Click to expand...


Half-past never, faggot.


----------



## brummelben

Marion Morrison said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you suck me, sweetie. Hows that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't work for me, faggot. How about a swift kick in the balls with a steel-toed boot? When you bend over from the pain, the next ones in your face, or it could go vice-versa, IDGAF.
> 
> I kick you in the face, you fall to ground, then I kick you in the balls.
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come and visit me, sweetie pie, and try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not into faggotry.
> 
> I'm not soliciting faggotry, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am here guy, just waiting for you. When can I expect a visit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half-past never, faggot.
Click to expand...

You said you were coming to kick me in the balls. Having second thoughts, big girl?


----------



## Marion Morrison

I said I ain't doing a damn thing but kicking your mudpuddle-deep on a sidewalk on a hot summer day's self but kicking you in the balls and the face. The order is your choice. 

You come around here and expect to be ventilated. I don't play.


----------



## Bonzi

Just sayin'


----------



## Bonzi

nat4900 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one seems to be able to do it or...cares enough to do it. I do believe the largest increase in the national debt occurred during the last 8 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to interfere with YOUR ignorance and the 2 other nitwits who gave you "stars" for your imbecility.......the facts are
> 
> *Obama increased the debt by 67%* (given the unemployment rate of 700,000 per month, the 2 unpaid wars and Medicare Disadvantage, that is pretty darn good.)
> 
> Whereas, *our beloved GWB increased the debt by 101%*.......mostly with the trickle down tax scam.
> 
> To further help you nitwits..101 is BIGGER than 67.
> You're welcome
Click to expand...


G Dub was abysmal as well, agreed!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

nat4900 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one seems to be able to do it or...cares enough to do it. I do believe the largest increase in the national debt occurred during the last 8 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to interfere with YOUR ignorance and the 2 other nitwits who gave you "stars" for your imbecility.......the facts are
> 
> *Obama increased the debt by 67%* (given the unemployment rate of 700,000 per month, the 2 unpaid wars and Medicare Disadvantage, that is pretty darn good.)
> 
> Whereas, *our beloved GWB increased the debt by 101%*.......mostly with the trickle down tax scam.
> 
> To further help you nitwits..101 is BIGGER than 67.
> You're welcome
Click to expand...


Bush went from $5.727 trillion to $10.626 trillion.
Obama went from $10.626 trillion to $19.947 trillion.

87.7% is bigger than 85.5%.
$9.321 trillion is a fuck of a lot more than $4.899 trillion.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Luddly Neddite said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people default  interpreting "Make America Great" as "give me more free perks". It's not like elderly aren't already getting plenty at the expense of the young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like social security, medicare, medicaid, state pensions etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ss is their own money.
> 
> insurance all use
> 
> earned as job benefit.
> 
> next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And medicare is paid for.
> 
> RWNJs - Theres a reason they're called "entitlements".
> 
> People are entitled to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


*And medicare is paid for.*

LOL!


----------



## nat4900

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bush went from $5.727 trillion to $10.626 trillion.
> Obama went from $10.626 trillion to $19.947 trillion.
> 
> 87.7% is bigger than 85.5%.
> $9.321 trillion is a fuck of a lot more than $4.899 trillion.




You must be relying of FOX's estimates....Check out some better consensus


----------



## Markle

Penelope said:


> Obviously you are young and or do not work, SS is earned.



Far older than you.  As you well know, Social Security is a Ponzi Scam that puts Bernie Maddof to shame!


----------



## Markle

brmmelben said:


> We got along quite well with those tax brackets



IF, you want to go to those tax rates, of course, the brackets would have to be adjusted for inflation and we'd have to change the withholding for Social Security and Medicare.  Agreed?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

nat4900 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush went from $5.727 trillion to $10.626 trillion.
> Obama went from $10.626 trillion to $19.947 trillion.
> 
> 87.7% is bigger than 85.5%.
> $9.321 trillion is a fuck of a lot more than $4.899 trillion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be relying of FOX's estimates....Check out some better consensus
Click to expand...


Debt to the Penny (Daily History Search Application)

DERP!


----------



## Markle

sartre play said:


> Do any of you young people ever consider that if there was no SS that your elderly grandmother mother old aunt or uncle would be living in your house. or grandma would have been living with your parents so they could not afford to help you with college, childcare or money.



No, people would do as they did in the past.  My four grandparents came from the Old Country around the turn of the century (the last one).  None had more than a grade school education.  There was no Social Security.  My Mother's parents started with my grandfather driving a horse drawn milk wagon and she never worked outside of the home.  When he passed away, after they had been married over 50 years, they owned a number of apartment buildings in Chicago.  Grandmother lived to 102, though it was insane that she got a monthly check for SS.  Never had to work, lived in a beautiful home and then a condo.  The other pair started working on farms and she worked for a deli and later bought her own.  They also owned the farm and both lived comfortable until they died.

The difference is, they knew they were personally responsible for their own well being.  Oh, my Mom's parents put all three kids through college.  What's wrong too with taking care of one's own parents?


----------



## Markle

Luddly Neddite said:


> The RWs want to end SS but it has done exactly as it was intended.



That is a lie.  But it sure can't go on forever as it is today can it?


----------



## Bonzi

Both Bush and Obama were horrible.

One cause he's and idiot, the other cause he's unamerican


----------



## Markle

Bonzi said:


> Just sayin'



Either you left off the last three months of the term of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama or you left off the rest of the fiscal year running through this coming September.


----------



## brummelben

Markle said:


> brmmelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got along quite well with those tax brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF, you want to go to those tax rates, of course, the brackets would have to be adjusted for inflation and we'd have to change the withholding for Social Security and Medicare.  Agreed?
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Bonzi

Markle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you left off the last three months of the term of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama or you left off the rest of the fiscal year running through this coming September.
Click to expand...

I got tired of looking at charts. Even the libs know B.O. was horrible and unamerican....


----------



## brummelben

Bonzi said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you left off the last three months of the term of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama or you left off the rest of the fiscal year running through this coming September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got tired of looking at charts. Even the libs know B.O. was horrible and unamerican....
Click to expand...

Why don't you just say BLACK, this what it all about with your kind of dreck


----------



## Bonzi

brummelben said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you left off the last three months of the term of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama or you left off the rest of the fiscal year running through this coming September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got tired of looking at charts. Even the libs know B.O. was horrible and unamerican....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just say BLACK, this what it all about with your kind of dreck
Click to expand...

Wha? That's a huge leap


----------



## brummelben

Bonzi said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you left off the last three months of the term of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama or you left off the rest of the fiscal year running through this coming September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got tired of looking at charts. Even the libs know B.O. was horrible and unamerican....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just say BLACK, this what it all about with your kind of dreck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wha? That's a huge leap
Click to expand...

Not for your kind, sweetie


----------



## Bonzi

brummelben said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you left off the last three months of the term of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama or you left off the rest of the fiscal year running through this coming September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got tired of looking at charts. Even the libs know B.O. was horrible and unamerican....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just say BLACK, this what it all about with your kind of dreck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wha? That's a huge leap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for your kind, sweetie
Click to expand...

Eh ok....


----------



## PoliticalChic

jon_berzerk said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> RWs don't think to ask where the cheeto is getting the money for all the stuff he wants to buy. He's slashing taxes for himself and his 1% owners and raising the working class' taxes.
> 
> Do you really think that will be enough?
> 
> Did you forget he said he loves debt and would borrow more. He also said he loves war. Where's the money coming from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^obviously butt hurt^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, I nailed it and you can't refute one word.
> 
> Typical coward.
> 
> Something else you can't deny - Repubs run up the debt by screeching CHARGE IT and then stick it on the next guy's tab. Like the shrub did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cry cry cry some more
> 
> --LOL Loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Face facts. Neither trumpery nor the Rs are looking out for the working schlub. If you're not already saving and investing every cent you can, get started now. Call names all you want but you know they'll screw you to the wall.
> 
> You know what they say- If you want to live like a Republican, vote like a Democrat.
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> leftard facts are not facts
Click to expand...



The finest President in 100 years put it this way:

*“It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.”*


----------



## AVG-JOE

brummelben said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if Trumpy really wants to make America great again,  he should suggest legislation to eliminate taxes from IRA withdrawals for us seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more and higher taxes, not less of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer isn't higher taxes any more than the answer is tax cuts -
> 
> The answer remains:  Fair and simple tax codes, public budgets that are balanced by law and transparency in public spending.  Then, build an economy that your kids can drive to the stars.
> 
> Still not rocket science, y'all.  ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that will do much to reduce our deficit
Click to expand...



You don't know that.  We, The Peeps have never been taxed fairly, so there is absolutely no basis for comparison. 

Obviously, for the same reason I don't know that it would.... but I'll bet $1 that if We ever were taxed with across the board fairness, We'd be profoundly surprised at what our economy is actually worth.


----------



## jon_berzerk

PoliticalChic said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^obviously butt hurt^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, I nailed it and you can't refute one word.
> 
> Typical coward.
> 
> Something else you can't deny - Repubs run up the debt by screeching CHARGE IT and then stick it on the next guy's tab. Like the shrub did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cry cry cry some more
> 
> --LOL Loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Face facts. Neither trumpery nor the Rs are looking out for the working schlub. If you're not already saving and investing every cent you can, get started now. Call names all you want but you know they'll screw you to the wall.
> 
> You know what they say- If you want to live like a Republican, vote like a Democrat.
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> leftard facts are not facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The finest President in 100 years put it this way:
> 
> *“It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.”*
Click to expand...



that is indeed true


----------



## Markle

brummelben said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brmmelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got along quite well with those tax brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF, you want to go to those tax rates, of course, the brackets would have to be adjusted for inflation and we'd have to change the withholding for Social Security and Medicare.  Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


You want the same rates do you not?  Or do you just want to change what you want and not be fair.  Typical.


----------

